# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  La ressource demande est en cours d'utilisation

## Romantic_a

j'ai install IIS sur XP home  l'aide de votre tutorial d'installation , 

quand j'ai voulu afficher la page de demarage sous http:\\localhost pour vrifier si a marche ou pas j'ai eu une page blanche avec " le module spcifi est introuvable" 
apres une recherhce sur internet j'ai trouv une astuce qui suggre d'ajouter le fichier " iissuba.dll "  mon dossier system32 
 et maintenant j'ai aussi une page blanche avec l'erreur : La ressource demande est en cours d'utilisation

Merci de m'aider

----------

